# Resawing is going turn me to a wood hoarder (wood porn inside)



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

As I have talked about, I recently cleaned out my garage and got a bandsaw. I chucked a lot of 12" pieces of scrap wood that had some imperfections. I swore "I'll use that for something!" I never did. So it went.

Tonight I was prepping some stock to make cutting boards. There was a big knot and a tapered edge on a piece of walnut I had, so I lopped it off. I had just made adjustments to my bandsaw and wanted to test it out. I resawed that piece of firewood, and look what the damned thing had hiding inside of it! How am I going to throw this away now?? (It's about 7" wide and 13" long)










I have a feeling I am going to resaw every piece of scrap I have before it goes in the fire pit. Please send help.


----------



## JarodMorris (Nov 24, 2011)

That is gorgeous!!! Wow. If you don't think you'll use it, let me know. I'll send you my address. I have to get a bigger bandsaw for this reason. Did I say WOW ?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

this is a common scenario in my shop. My wife comes in and helps clean once in a while and the conversation will go like this:
The wife: Whats this?
Me: A piece of firewood.
The wife: What's it doing over here (meaning sitting on my walker turner)
Me: I'm going to cut it.
The wife: For what?
Me: Dumb stare.
The wife: Just shaking her head and heading back to the house.

EDIT: So don't expect much help here.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Send me all your scrap then you won't have a problem


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

It was only a 4/4 piece that was planed to about 7/8. These pieces are about 5/16" thick. I'm going to so something with it, just not sure what.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

And your saw performed so nicely. Beautiful re-sawing.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Panels or box tops in a frame/panel construction. Good looking save.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

I see front doors for a jewelry box. Amazing find.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I cleaned these up a bit with some 150 grit, but the saw did a great job. The outsides are plane-jane walnut, and one side has a big knot. I want to go outside and resaw a similar piece of cherry. Is there a support group for this type of thing?

Shane, not a bad idea. I kind of want to keep the shape the way it is and leave the live edge though. Maybe I will match plane them, laminate them, and made a footed serving tray.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Dang it, Joe… it's posts like this that are gonna make me go out and buy a stinking bandsaw!


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

John, after having a bandsaw for only 3 weeks, I have no idea what I did without one, and I would never want to be without one again. This was done on the new Craftsman 14" (Rikon 10-320 clone). If I was a gambling man, I would guess it would be on sale this weekend as it is a holiday in the states. I got it for a little under 340$ out the door.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Have a look at Andy's (gfadvm) boxes. You will get some inspiration for this, knot and all.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Nov 30, 2012)

Don, and your wife coming in the shop with all the questions was funny.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Also of note, I'm not the only one in the house with a scrap hoarding addiction. When I came in from playing in the shop, I found this on the dining room table. I'm not sure what my wife is going to do with it, but it will probably look amazing when completed.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Seek counseling now, before it gets worse


----------



## NatalieM (Jan 6, 2013)

Norman, I'm a counselor, and thinking of writing a book called, "Woodworkers who love wood too much: How to manage your passion for woodworking-sort of. 
However, I doubt I'll ever have enough time out of the shop to get it written. 
Natalie


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

I second Monte's helping hand


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

To save your life and your marriage the only option left to you is to ship to me your wood and your band saw before it gets worth and no hope is left.
Joe, if you do not listen to my friendly advice, you will regret it.
By the way , the wood is beautiful.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Joe,

If you get a self-help group going, let me know. I was doing fine until I tried crack, uh I mean my bandsaw for the first time.

Good luck to you


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

While I am still deciding what to do with my walnut (I like the jewelry box idea), my wife finished up her scrap project. And to think these were headed to the tree belt in a barrel Monday morning


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Whoo! PRETTY. Look out she's gonna out do you if you're not very careful.


----------



## SteviePete (May 10, 2009)

Praise Be! ...Change the things you can. Accept the things you can't change. And the wisdom to put everything in the "use later" bin. You never know.

On Wisconsin. Steve


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 6, 2012)

Sides for about a dozen really cool looking turkey calls, at least if you don't get a turkey you will look good trying.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice slabs of wood. I can totally relate with you. I recently resawed around 500 bf of mesquite on our bandsaw. Some really nice slabs.

Now I have the addiction also, and so now I have been dreaming of a portable/trailer mounted sawmill to resaw mesquite and anything else I might get my hands on


----------



## BalloonGuy (Feb 18, 2013)

It's beautiful - and I have a question (anyone chime in). On a mixed-wood project like that, how do you handle the adjacent colors? Just finish it all natural?

I've been doing some walnut/cherry layups, and on other walnut pieces, I've always used Danish Oil to deepen the color of the walnut. I can't figure out how to keep it from bleeding into the cherry. Or do I just give up on the Danish Oil?


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Colored danish oil or natural? Wood shouldn't bleed. If you look though my projects I made a table out of ash and walnut. I used natural danish oil before I finished it. Make sure you remove ALL your sanding dust. Because it has oil in it, it will darken the cherry a bit. If you want to preserve the color as much as possible, I would suggest water based poly.


----------



## JohnFT (Feb 16, 2013)

Just send it to me. I see all kinds of projects! Yes, the bandsaw is dangerous tool, you will be saving everything.


----------



## BalloonGuy (Feb 18, 2013)

Lumberjoe - I should have said "colored danish oil" - guess there's no reason not to just use natural. I still have much to to learn about finishing. Glad to have the collective wisdom of the LJs to draw on.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

The natural stuff works well. If you can't find it, you can make your own easily. 1/3 ploy, 1/3 BOILED linseed oil (not regular linseed oil if you want it to dry some time this decade) and 1/3 mineral spirits. That's really all natural danish oil is.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

Whats funny to me is you didn't see the burl pattern on the other sides of the board… shoulda been really visible…


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

It wasn't. There was a little bit or curl toward the knot, but the other side is rather plain


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

That's some fine lookin' walnut, Joe! Hey, you could be addicted to a lot worse things. Mind if I ask what blade you used on that?


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I used an off the rack Olson All Pro 5/8 3tpi blade. It's not bad, but I don't think it's great either. I am new to bandsaws and resawing. I need to figure out what is my fault and what is the blades fault before buying new stuff. It cuts really quickly and efficiently, it could be a lot cleaner though.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Unfortunately, around me, off-the-rack (Lowes and HD) is limited to Bosch, Skil, and Vermont American, and nobody carries a blade remotely close to being resaw-ready. Looks like I'll be ordering one online.


----------

